# Advice on dog portraits and prices!



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,

My sister is an amazing artist and believes there is no demand for portraits of peoples pets so I want to prove to her that there is!

How many of you have had portraits done of your pets? Or at least thought about getting one done?

Has anything ever put you off getting one? For example price? Style? Talent? Size?

What sort of price do you think is fair for a portrait on a 10" by 12" canvas? 

What other kinds of doggy art would you or have you brought?

Thank you very much for reading my post :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a water colour done of our dearly departed Beagle Taz, I'm waiting for the youngest to mature then will be getting portraits of our current 3.

I am picky about the ability to be able to capture the character of the pet in the portrait.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Price has always been a big factor for me because I wouldnt want to get one done without the others (athough mine would be rabbits rather than dogs!) and with 7 it would really build up with some of the prices I've seen.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a lovely painting of my dog done by a very talented lady on here as my Chrimbo present from hubby and was lucky enough to have a pencil drawing done by another very talented member for me as a gift - she is currently doing a drawing of MIL's dog for me (paid for, of course!).

Price is less important to me than the artist's style and ability to capture character as Modwyn said. The beauty of the ladies that did mine was that one is a 'real life' friend of mine and has met Kilo and the other is a frequent poster here so had a good idea of my dog's personality through that.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

That sounds really good! She is brilliant at capturing the character in her pictures, she has done a lot of animation and things and can emphasise on certain parts of the picture... If that makes sense lol?

I was thinking of giving like a little questionnaire to people who are interested in a portrait so they can give some details about their pets personality and characteristics :thumbup:


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

I think there is a market. I quite like the look of pencil drawings. Price is a facotr but I guess people have to realise that its going to take the artist considerable time to complete.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have had pencil portraits done by an artist on here. But I saw her work on many a thread, so knew she was the artist I wanted, plus her charges were good.

Price is the biggest thing that probably puts a lot off and for some portraits depending if say oils are used etc...would mean it to be a considered purchase.

For me as well as feeling intune with the artist... I like a website that shows some examples and a price list. I hate sites where you have to email for prices.


----------

